# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  چند برنامه ساده اسمبلی

## arash.gh

دوستان چند تا برنامه ساده اسمبلی می خواستم اگه راهنمایی کنید یا  سورس بذارید ممنون می شم.

۱- برنامه ای بنویسید که یک عدد دو (۲) رقمی مبنای ده (۱۰) را گرفته و آنرا به صورت باینری (دودویی) نمایش دهد .


۲- برنامه ای بنویسید که یک عدد مبنای دو (دودویی) را گرفته و مبنای ده آنرا نمایش دهد . 


۳- برنامه ای بنویسید که یک کاراکتر (X) را در وسط صفحه نمایش چاپ کرده و سپس در صورت فشردن کلید جهتدار به سمت چپ (Left arow) از صفحه کلید کاراکتر مورد نظر به سمت چپ حرکت کند ، در صورت فشردن کلید جهتدار به سمت راست (Right arow) از صفحه کلید کاراکتر مورد نظر به سمت راست حرکت کند و در مورد کلیدهای بالا و پایین (Up and Down arow)به صورت مشابه رفتار شود . برنامه با فشار دادن کلید (q) خاتمه یابد .


4- برنامه ای بنویسید که 2 مقدار کاراکتری را از کاربر بگیرد و به طور متوالی در ثبات های AX , BX قرار دهد . سپس به تعداد ورودی کاربر مقادیر دودویی آنها را به سمت راست بچرخاند و سپس نتیجه مبنای دو ثبات ها را به طور متوالی نمایش دهد .

----------


## armin0282

کدهایی که نوشتی رو بزار تا در کامل کردنش بهت کمک بهتری بتونیم کنبم.
کمکی که الان می تونم بهت کنم اینه که تمام این برنامه هایی که درخواست کردی تقریبا تو Example های خود Emulator 8086 وجود دارن . یه نگاه به اونها بنداز تا یه کدی بتونی بزنی و بعد بیا اینجا.اگه کدی نزاری احتمالا کسی کمکت نکنه و ممکنه هم که این تاپیک قفل شه !!!!!!

موفق باشید.

----------

